# ~***Playing With Colors***~



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello everyone!! Longtime no post.  I started School at Georgia Institute Of Cosmetology just thought i would share that with everyone.

Anyhow i was bored


Face:
SFF Nc40
Fix +


Cheeks:
Flure Power
Strobe Cream


Eyes:
Stilife paint
sea me Shade Stick
Aquadisiac E/s
Waternmyth E/s
Shroom E/s
Pink Opal Piggy
HIP Duo Brazen
Blk Fluidline
Brows: espresso E/s and NYC Brow wax
MAX 200 Calorie lash

Lips:
Myth


Tada


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 15, 2007)

Damn! Thats Hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 15, 2007)

ooh i love this. great job! what blue did u use under your eye?


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW!! That is beautiful! Congrats and good luck in school!


----------



## nunu (Sep 15, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 15, 2007)

*DAMN! You are soooooo HOT! Your MU is kick-ass! HOOOOOOOOT!!!!*





*BTW, good luck with school.*


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 15, 2007)

PLEASE. PLEASE can you do a tutorial for this.  Please!!!!  You look gorgeous and everything is perfect about it


----------



## melliquor (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG... that is f***** gorgeous.  Yes... please do a tut.  It looks flawless.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 15, 2007)

ow ow! you look smokin!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 15, 2007)

That's GORGEOUS! The blending and brightness of the makeup is awesome! And you're sooo incredibly attractive; you look like a runway model!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 15, 2007)

this is AMAZING! fantastic job.


----------



## This Is Mine (Sep 15, 2007)

This is sooo freaking GORGEOUS!!!! You did an amazing job!


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 15, 2007)

Stunningly gorgeous and I love the hair.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 15, 2007)

That's amazing!!  I wish you'd posted larger pics!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2007)

I MISS YOU! I almost emailed you the other day but a kid climbed on me.
GORGEOUS!


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 15, 2007)

WHOAH.  i literally said that when i saw this. this is freakin amazing


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 15, 2007)

Your makeup looks really good!!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Sep 15, 2007)

Girl who are you?? I mean your work is PERFECT, I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
You got some skills...congrats about school..


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Sep 15, 2007)

Gracious alive woman that is perfect!


----------



## user79 (Sep 15, 2007)

I literally went "WHOA" when I saw this! Damn Christine this is stunning!! Glad you're posting your beautiful FOTDs again, this is so gorgeous....! Hot mamma!


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 15, 2007)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 15, 2007)

That looks flawless.  Would you mind sharing which brushes you used?


----------



## Weasel (Sep 15, 2007)

OHMYGOSH THATS HOT!!
seriously, gorgeous, i LOVE it... LOVE it!!

*edit* I agree, pleeeease do a tutorial if you have the chance!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 15, 2007)

Goodness Gracious That's Hot!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW, Your good!!! I love the colors. Amazing!!


----------



## Caffy (Sep 15, 2007)

welcome back!  u look gorgeous!!!!!!! Please come back often! I missed your photos and tutorials!


----------



## frocher (Sep 15, 2007)

This is absolutely gorgeous, you look amazing.


----------



## mac~A~licious (Sep 15, 2007)

oh my gosh!!! simply amazing.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 15, 2007)

This is fantastic!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 15, 2007)

Unbelievable... this is so unique & fun!!! I just LOVE it!!! Good luck at school


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 15, 2007)

girl you are so hot!!! i miss you and your fotds!!! good luck with school mama<3


----------



## lipshock (Sep 15, 2007)

This is colourful, dramatic makeup done properly and executed perfectly.  It's so good to see bright makeup look so polished and not like it was "slapped" on the face just to be over the top.

I love this and all your FOTDs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please post more.


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 15, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## chazza (Sep 15, 2007)

this is crazy hot! your skin is impeccably perfect! :O pls pls pls post a tut on this!


----------



## snowkei (Sep 15, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## pichima (Sep 15, 2007)

gorgeous! you look like the cover of a magazine!
good job


----------



## kimmy (Sep 15, 2007)

i'm so glad to see your pretty face again! good luck with school, i'm sure you're doing spectacular there.


----------



## maggiep07 (Sep 15, 2007)

ooooooooo this is so beautiful. make a tutorial! PLEASE. its so hot. wow.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 15, 2007)

wow you are absolutely gorgeous and you have such great skills!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2007)

omg come and do my makeup please :| AMAZING!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maggiep07* 

 
_ooooooooo this is so beautiful. make a tutorial! PLEASE. its so hot. wow._

 

please do!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 15, 2007)

gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW that looks bad ass!! i luv it


----------



## XShear (Sep 15, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I MISS YOU! I almost emailed you the other day but a kid climbed on me.
GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
OMG  JAMIE I MISS U TOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I was going to call you .. many times, but everytime i got the notion to call you it was late and i didnt know if u excepted calls after 9pm. lol



Ill either call you or email you soon!!!! " hugs and kisses gurl"


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I literally went "WHOA" when I saw this! Damn Christine this is stunning!! Glad you're posting your beautiful FOTDs again, this is so gorgeous....! Hot mamma!_

 
thanks Juls i miss you guys too!!!  Ill try to keep in touch more


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2007)

Love your choice of colors!  You did a great job with the application!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 15, 2007)

That is tooo pretty.  You will be in the top of your class.  All the best!!


----------



## vica (Sep 15, 2007)

damn girl thats hot!! lol. u gotta make a tut on this


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 15, 2007)

You are ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS & Great skills to boot! You're already a PRO ~ school will be a BREEZE for you!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 16, 2007)

More, more..........give me more!!!
You are breathtaking....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh my god... that is gorgeous!! Seriously! I am in love :-D


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! that took my breath away! so gorgeous!


----------



## mandragora (Sep 16, 2007)

Positively gorgeous!  And the makeup looks great too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## afsharkizi (Sep 16, 2007)

Your Makeup is very beautiful


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Damn! Thats Hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 

Girl, you stole it rite outta my mouth!


----------



## nickaboo (Sep 16, 2007)

that is so beautiful, how awesome is your blending!!! i've missed your posts, pls do a tute on this


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow you are hot! Love the way you lined your eyes....good luck with school!


----------



## Jayne (Sep 16, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 16, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## mia88 (Sep 16, 2007)

THAT IS WAAAYY HOT! Missed your FOTD's....good luck with school and bring on the inspirational photos


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 16, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## linziP123 (Sep 16, 2007)

wow that really is flawless!!! are the pics edited or is that all natural?


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 16, 2007)

that is just hot! your liner and blending is amazing!


----------



## kaneda (Sep 16, 2007)

That is a ridiculously fantastic look.  Please please PLEASE do a tutorial!


----------



## madamepink78 (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW! The look is so gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Tutorial Please!


----------



## Spatzchen (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_PLEASE. PLEASE can you do a tutorial for this.  Please!!!!  You look gorgeous and everything is perfect about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 










Please make a tut


----------



## daFilli (Sep 16, 2007)

beautiful face!


----------



## simplykat (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW!! like everyone else said, this is a masterpiece!! Amazing blending!

Congrats on the school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like you'll do well !


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 16, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! school (your an instructor right?) Cause your work needs to be studied 
You have truly been missed


----------



## M.I.A. (Sep 17, 2007)

woah! thats effing dope


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 17, 2007)

pretty awesome


----------



## Mien (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, I think it's safe to say that this is in the top 5 of the prettiest MU I've ever seen!


----------



## n_c (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Damn! Thats Hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 

^^^ I agree...thanks for sharing


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Sep 17, 2007)

wow, you seem to be doing very well in that school! that's gorgeous!


----------



## Noel (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, your makeup is like...perfect, LOL!! So beautiful, great job.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_Gorgeous!!! school (your an instructor right?) Cause your work needs to be studied 
You have truly been missed_

 
LOl instructor? ... naw :0)  more like Student.  hmmm but i do have instructors asking me to sculpt their brows.. lol


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Hello everyone!! Longtime no post.  I started School at Georgia Institute Of Cosmetology just thought i would share that with everyone.

Anyhow i was bored


Face:
SFF Nc40
Fix +


Cheeks:
Flure Power
Strobe Cream


Eyes:
Stilife paint
sea me Shade Stick
Aquadisiac E/s
Waternmyth E/s
Shroom E/s
Pink Opal Piggy
HIP Duo Brazen
Blk Fluidline
Brows: espresso E/s and NYC Brow wax
MAX 200 Calorie lash

Lips:
Myth


Tada







_

 



YESSS!!! Finally someone with barely any lid space but TONS of crease/brow space!!! I LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## Nicolah (Sep 17, 2007)

That looks so good!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG!!! it looks PERFECT


----------



## Katura (Sep 18, 2007)

oh! I miss seeing everyones faces!!! *swears to self to be back more often*

You look gorgeous !!


----------



## treschicmakeup (Sep 18, 2007)

**Hits the floor**  
That looks AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Pei (Sep 18, 2007)

What a blast!

U are getting more & more beautiful!


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 18, 2007)

OMFG!!!  Pleaaaase do a tutorial...pleaase pretty pleaaase... You are awesome with makeup!!


----------



## verdge (Sep 18, 2007)

stunning!!!... you have the face of a model!!!


----------



## thebreat (Sep 18, 2007)

I fourth for a tut!


----------



## noteventherain (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaitlinRH7* 

 
_YESSS!!! Finally someone with barely any lid space but TONS of crease/brow space!!! I LOVE THIS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















_

 

I totally second this!  I have the exact same thing. . . and usually I hate it and view it as a problem, but I guess it's just about making it work!  one isn't better than the other.  thanks for posting again, girl!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 19, 2007)

Gorgeous = ) I love the blue and pink it is so dramatic.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 19, 2007)

Omg this is beautiful!


----------



## Feytr (Sep 19, 2007)

Amazing!  I love the eyes and the wet lips!


----------



## milamonster (Sep 19, 2007)

this is gorgeous and flawless!!
can you pm me about fix plus? what does it do?
congrats! on starting school


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 19, 2007)

you look amazing! absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with everyone else.  Please show us how to do this.  This is absolutely amazing.:notworthy:


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Glassdoll (Sep 19, 2007)

WOW!!!! That looks awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your skin is flawless and that eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!  I'm just speechless.


----------



## makemeupbabii (Sep 19, 2007)

This is so freaking gorgeous!!!!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Sep 19, 2007)

Tut Plzzzzzzzzzzzzz >>> I Luv It ... ^____^


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Sep 19, 2007)

this is beautiful. you look amazing


----------



## MACisME (Sep 19, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## Daligani (Sep 19, 2007)

*H.O.L.Y. S.H.*.T.B.A.L.L.S*





Yeppers, I do believe that conveys my feelings pretty damn well!


----------



## ksyusha (Sep 20, 2007)

very!!! very beautiful!


----------



## Tawanalee (Sep 24, 2007)

Holy Shit! Ooops...I mean WOW! LOL Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ThaMrs (Sep 25, 2007)

DITTO (to all responses) THIS IS SOO FREAKIN *HO**T*!!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow so bright and colorful! Great job!


----------



## chako012 (Sep 25, 2007)

tute please


----------



## Jot (Sep 25, 2007)

this is completely amazing. you look so beautiful - like a model.
Another vote for a tut please!


----------



## greentwig (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG...... TUT PLEASE!!!


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 26, 2007)

i love it. love it


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 26, 2007)

Lawdy, Ms. Claudy....That is a smoking ass job!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 26, 2007)

wow! i'm pretty sure this look calls for a tutorial.


----------



## entipy (Sep 26, 2007)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Spatzchen (Sep 26, 2007)

it's just... amazing....!!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 26, 2007)

Where have you been??


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_





Where have you been?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww ive been in school.  I go monday through friday 9am to 4pm, plus taking care of the kids when i get home and doing homeowrk with my 8 year old and trying to finish my home work... my days have been full.  lol


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Aww ive been in school. I go monday through friday 9am to 4pm, plus taking care of the kids when i get home and doing homeowrk with my 8 year old and trying to finish my home work... my days have been full. lol_

 
Ok, you're forgiven for leaving me.


----------



## mocha78 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow this is beautiful! I hope I can get to your level one day soon.


----------



## Waves Of Fire (Sep 27, 2007)

gorgeous r u a model or something great job


----------



## User67 (Oct 1, 2007)

I know I am kinda late on this, but WOW! Totally flawless!


----------



## Joss (Oct 1, 2007)

Very HOT !!!  Looks like a magazine ad ...


----------



## Keysten (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG your skills are AMAZING!!! Have you made any tutorials?! This look is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Oct 1, 2007)

You look incredibly gorgeous! Is your hair short now or just pulled back? It looks awesome.I hope you're modelling by now,beautiful!


----------



## Chelseaa (Oct 2, 2007)

amazing! come do my eyes like this?!
:]


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm feelin soooo lesbian right now! that is *HOOOOOOOT* woman!! really my jaw dropped. come to Toronto to do my makeup for my wedding! lol
that's bomb.


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 2, 2007)

u look asian in your fotd but not in ur avaatar if that makes sense....but stil,,,ur soooooooooo pretttyyyy!


----------



## krk19 (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely amazing amazing work!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 27, 2007)

Awe, this is so pretty. Glad to hear you're doing well. Hope school's going well too!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 27, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## dolceitalia (Oct 27, 2007)

gorgeous! you resemble nicole from the PCD!


----------



## Julzie (Oct 27, 2007)

Your make-up skills are jus breath-taking.

You're gorgeous


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh wow, thats really beautiful.


----------



## hey (Oct 27, 2007)

wow! thats beautiful


----------



## soblonde (Oct 31, 2007)

this is absolutely stunning.... i cant stop looking at it!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Nov 1, 2007)

OMG, u look absoltuely stunning seriously woman is there something u cant rock??? WOW!!! im in awe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## Dimplez819 (Nov 1, 2007)

Amazing.. Hot!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 1, 2007)

totally love it


----------



## nivea (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

I LOVE it, it looks great!!!!


----------



## erynnj (Nov 12, 2007)

stunnING!!


----------



## MissCreoula (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats with school! I know you'll do really well because your so talented
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your makeup looks awesome you always give me great ideas! How do you get you fndn to look so flawless...do you use brushes? what do you use no your skin? (I think I asked before but can't find the reply)
Thanks!!!


----------



## kawtar (Nov 14, 2007)

beautifulll

can you tell me ... the lip gloss do you use is from MAC?? please wich number color is that???

thx


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 14, 2007)

This is beautiful, I'm gonna try it


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, that second picture blew me away!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 21, 2007)

wow, amazing!!


----------



## Merrybelly (Nov 22, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks wonderful! Really artistic. Love those colors!


----------



## Jeisenne (Nov 22, 2007)

Goodness, that's gorgeous!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 29, 2007)

you're beautiful.. i wish i could do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 29, 2007)

nice! excellent blending.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 17, 2007)

wow i think i hate you, you are too freaking gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you kinda look like jade from america's next top model, last season.


----------



## anickia (Dec 17, 2007)

this is fire!!!!!!


----------



## Margarita (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, your skin is perfect. I wish you put up close ups because your eye makeup is fab


----------



## fingie (Dec 18, 2007)

I love how sultry this look is--hot!


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 18, 2007)

wow flawless!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, great colors! So dramatic and sexy! You remind me a bit of Alicia Keys


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW FLAWLESS!!!! *drops jaw*


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 18, 2007)

OMG!!! i think your totally beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and such a great job!!! best yet!


----------



## Pei (Dec 19, 2007)

U look amazing!

Like a goddess, yea!


----------



## lavnder (Dec 20, 2007)

Fantastic! I absolutely love it! Excellent job!


----------



## gitts (Dec 20, 2007)

Girl that look is the bomb, I wish I could do it


----------



## Esperansa_b (Dec 20, 2007)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 12, 2008)

your skin is soo smooth and the blending is amazing!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, you look amazing !!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 13, 2008)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 20, 2008)

Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh my! I love it!


----------



## rinispanini20 (Feb 20, 2008)

U R beautiful!!!!  Please do a tut on this look!!!  One word...wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 20, 2008)

5 stars!!!


----------



## JULIA (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm jealous of your skill/ability. Awesome, awesome stuff as always.


----------



## nanilei (Feb 21, 2008)

you are soo pretty!!! i love your makeup


----------



## Makeupguy (Feb 21, 2008)

Holy crap!  This is an amazing look!  You look beautiful!


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 21, 2008)

Beautiful! I tried to look at your older FOTD's cause this one is sooo HOT, but i can't see the pics. 
Anywho... Your gorgeous. I dunno if you watch ANTM, but you remind me a little of Jade, she was frickin off-da-charts beautiful (her attitude sucked, that made me hate her) But she's just Hot like you.
You go girlie!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 21, 2008)

aww looks perfect... i love it <3<3<3


----------



## Mairim (Feb 21, 2008)

Wooww. You're so pretty! this look is great


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 28, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!! You should do a tutorial on something like this for the less talented!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 28, 2008)

Hot, Hot, HOT!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 28, 2008)

This is the best thing I have seen in a long time, it looks fabulous!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 28, 2008)

This is so clean and pretty. 

Very well done.

And, I hope this doesn't completely offend you, but you're totally lesbian crush worthy.


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 28, 2008)

nicely done : )


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 29, 2008)

Speechless.....


----------



## melliquor (Aug 29, 2008)

I come back to look at this often... it is gorgeous.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 29, 2008)

oh wow! that is some superb eye make up art!


----------



## melonella (Aug 29, 2008)

Just completely stunning.  O_O


----------



## jildo (Aug 29, 2008)

Holy mother of perfection, Batman!


----------



## jkwc (Nov 8, 2008)

You're one of the best MUA I've seen so far here.  The whole make-up is so so nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you don't mind me asking, did you photoshop your face?  If so, can you let me know what blur did you use?  If not, what camera are you using?  Thanks!


----------



## Sshaythiel (Nov 8, 2008)

Fabulous....


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 8, 2008)

SEXY! GORGEOUS! HOT! You are very pretty and this look is the bizness. Agree with everyone else a tut would be lovely.


----------



## luvmkup (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh, you look like a goddess in this look! You rock this look. I would look like *%&%@ with this, but you look fantastic. Myth l/s looks great on you! Thanks for sharing. (And congrats on starting school.)


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 9, 2008)

This is beyond amazing!!! Congrats on starting your course, too!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 9, 2008)

wow beautiful!


----------



## amurr (Nov 10, 2008)

wow. That is very pretty and you are just so gorgeous! You should be a beauty/hair model! Seriously.


----------



## User49 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is gorgeous. Great brows, great blending. I mean this is really talented makeup. Best I've seen on specktra so far! ;0)


----------



## joey444 (Nov 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## User49 (Nov 10, 2008)

*PS I would love to see a tut or more pictures or more details about how you created this look! It's stunning! I keep coming back to it! Please please make a tut! :0)*


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Sooo BEAUTIFUL


----------



## belle89 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow! This look is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 10, 2008)

perfection.


----------



## MAC_over_Boys (Nov 10, 2008)

thats gorgeous! i JUst got aquadisiac and i love it. great job


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 27, 2010)

my lord, I don't think you need to go to school, you have PLENY skill already 

stunning!


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Sep 2, 2010)

I wish I had your skin, it's flawless! Love the makeup too!


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 2, 2010)

Whew... STUNNING!


----------



## alumeze (Sep 2, 2010)

omg.. love itttt!!!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful look


----------

